# FPS meter



## kb1ghc

what is that program that shows your FPS in the upper right corner of your screen no matter what is currently on your screen?


----------



## geranimo://

http://www.fraps.com has it, you can also film during gaming, make screenshots etc...


----------



## kb1ghc

that wasn't the exact program i was looking for, but it did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## geranimo://

Lol, np


----------

